# How do I get round objects through bandsaw?



## MRod (Apr 11, 2007)

Hi,

I am digging into this book Box by Box by Jim Stack and I am having a dangerous problem in trying to get a few 3/8" slices off of this (see picture) bandsaw box.

The oliptical shaped box keeps getting jammed into the saw teeth.

The blade is a 1/2" 6tpi I believe. This is a Delta 14" 1HP bandsaw.

Thoughts?
Thanks!


----------



## jevarn71 (Sep 30, 2009)

Glue or double-side tape a square block of wood to the opposite side. Then run that along the fence. This should keep the round piece from turning during the cut. Jason


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

Maybe use a sled. Then you can clamp the large round piece to keep it stable. Using a stop to the left of your blade (Before the cut begins) you can set the width of the small piece. If it's not running against the fence, it won't bind. I hope this isn't confusing. It's always easier for me to demonstrate than to explain. If you are doing several, it might be worth building the sled.

What Jason said would work too.


----------



## Kindlingmaker (Sep 29, 2008)

I do exactly what jevarn71 does, double back tape on a square block on wood…


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

just like when working with round objects - use a V shaped cradle to hold it securely. I had a kickback with the bandsaw trying to get a round object (log) through it on the round side, and will never ever do that mistake again. not worth it.


----------



## ropedog (Mar 26, 2008)

i here ya purplev scarest time i had on the bandsaw was trying to cut a log, it sucked the log in and then snapped the blade, i have become a big fan of sleds since then.


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

You guys made me think (Wow! that's never happened before)

What about a V-block mounted to a sled.--The best of both worlds maybe
Just a thought


----------



## Kindlingmaker (Sep 29, 2008)

Kent you are right but sometimes there is only one piece to cut so the use of ddl back tape to a sqr block. The use of a V-Block is great but to add that bit of safety to keep the round from turning in the V-Block it also needs a holding/clamping something.


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

Have you got one of those toggle clamps?


----------



## MRod (Apr 11, 2007)

Hi gentleman, thanks for your feedback.

Do I need to build a v-block like in this image I have inserted here?

It seems like it would be easier to glue or clamp a square block to the end of the round piece, no?

You guys are great, thanks again!


----------



## BarbS (Mar 20, 2007)

A V-block doesn't have to be very big…use a common 2×6 about 8" long, cut a V into its center with your tablesaw blade titlted each way, and afterward drive a small brad into one inside slope and snip the head off. It will steady the block you are cutting off at the end. The above illustration is for slicing lengthwise on a sacrificial V-block. Your photo shows end cuts, much easier to deal with.

PS-Sorry, didn't notice the box is eliptical..you'll have to block it up at the end a little in the V-block to hold it level.


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

MRod, yes, as others have said, it would be easier to tape or glue the square piece on--if it is only one or two pieces you have to do. If you are doing multiples, then a sled or V block *might* be better. Sometimes it boils down to what you are comfortable with, or how productive you need to be. I have run a production shop for years, so I tend to think that way. I like these discussions, as they offer a variety of ideas. They are probably all very valid.

Looking at your picture. That way splits the round piece end to end. Don't you want to cut a "disc" off the end?
Then the V-block and sled need to be going the other direction. Other than that, the idea is right.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

V block is the method I would suggest.It is handy to have one anyway.keep safe and please don't try it on it's own without support it is very dangerous.Alistair


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I was going to suggest what Kent said a V block on a sled.


----------



## WoodshopJoe (Jun 22, 2009)

This is how I would accomplish the task, I believe this is what the folks above are referring to with the V-block technique. Sorry my picture is rather crude.


----------



## MRod (Apr 11, 2007)

Wow you guys are AWESOME!

I think I see the confusion: If you look at the above picture I am cutting discs. With that said, I suppose I could create a v-block although I think the ideas from VONHAGEN and JEVARN71 make the most sense right?

Glue or Contact Cement a block to the outside of the round object and push it through slowly with the miter gauge.

Have a wonderful holiday season!
MRod


----------



## russet (Mar 22, 2008)

You've received good advice. Simply use the scrap blocks left over after you cut out your elliptical blank. Tape them to the blank and it won't jump out of your hands while cutting the top and bottoms for the box.

Jim Stack


----------

